# Chamomile Neroli Blend



## ilove2soap (May 21, 2010)

The other day I made some soap with olive oil and coconut oil and chamomile tea as my liquid.  I used Wholesale Supplies Plus essential oil blend of Chamomile Neroli and when I added it at light trace the soap instantly seized.  I could barely glop it into the mold.  The chamomile/lye mixture and oils were at 100 degrees.  I have never had an essential oil seize on me..only fragrance oils.  Do you think this was from the chamomile tea as my liquid or the essential oil? Does chamomile speed up trace?  The soap turned out ok-it isn't the prettiest soap, but it smells nice.


----------



## Manchy (May 21, 2010)

well, i never worked with chamomile eo, but i noticed seizing from cinnamon eo, so i think it's possible that seizure comes from eo. just my 2 cents


----------

